# GBATEMP.SHOP



## Garageboy101 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey i got a suggestion that might help me and a bunch of other people. what if gbatemp had a shoping where u could buy gba/ gba sp ??? that be so fucking awsome and i need to buy a gba + a Flashcart ... soo..............


----------



## Saria (Sep 25, 2003)

Good idea...

apart from your expletive


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Sep 25 2003 said:


> apart from your expletive


If you're saying that because you think it's inappropriate because there are children who frequent these forums, well then you'd better know that it's the children who are the ones who use strong language completely out of context in order to sound older.  In reality, they just reveal their immaturity.


----------



## ditto_n (Sep 25, 2003)

There are reasons gbatemp doesnt sell them, im sure.

#1 funds - they may not have the money, if you noticed this site is compleatly ad free, so they are not making any money from it,

#2 legality - Although linkers are legal, they always find a wway to get to you, and again if you havnt noticed, this site is compleatly legal, no illegal materals at all, the channel that sports the same name, and many of the same members, is a different story.


----------



## Squiffy (Sep 25, 2003)

You should go to www.gbax.com for all your F2A and EZ-F needs.
It's probably the best place to get them from.


----------



## Saria (Sep 25, 2003)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 25 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Saria @ Sep 25 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > apart from your expletive
> ...


I am saying that regardless of age, creed, sex, what have you. 

It's not necessary


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 25, 2003)

Agreed with Saria about it being unecessary, but we don't necessarily have to be as tight-lipped about it as you'd think (After all, it's just a word... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

Still, I don't think we'd go into the Flash business. MAYBE a Cafepress store for hoodies or whatnot (KiVan made a joke about this a while back), but not a flash store.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Sep 25, 2003)

bad idea thats just gonna draw attention to gbatemp and get the boards shut down hence no rom requests rule etc etc


----------



## root02 (Sep 25, 2003)

Cafepress is definitely a good idea, I know I'd buy a GBATemp t-shirt...


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## gba2002 (Sep 26, 2003)

yeah if they started selling flash carts that would be mad coz i would buy throught them as long as the prices were cheaper than an other pplace.


----------



## Garageboy101 (Sep 26, 2003)

umm maybe i wrote it wrong.. i'm not talking bout selling flash and getting the gbatemp shut down (PLZ DONT SHUT UP ) but like gba which have like after burner and stuff like that not flash..


----------



## alfre (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah right,
do you know how much time that takes? I have done it myself and still have to sent stuff. Go to the postoffice blahbalhb. And BTW gbatemp.net will not get any cheaper then the other sites


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Oct 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Garageboy101 @ Sep 26 2003 said:


> umm maybe i wrote it wrong.. i'm not talking bout selling flash and getting the gbatemp shut down (PLZ DONT SHUT UP ) but like gba which have like after burner and stuff like that not flash..


i for one am sick of you and your stupid sell me a gameboy advance crapola posts

1. go to walmart
2. buy a gba sp
3. shut up


----------



## mxmai (Oct 14, 2003)

that was a bit rude pancake, but i agree.

why have you posted heaps about wanting to buy a GBA?  Can't you just go and buy one?


but yeah, a shop isn't really feasible.


-mxmai

(p.s. if you live in antarctica or something, then i apologize.  otherwise, i'm sure you can find a gba)


----------



## KiVan (Oct 14, 2003)

Actually it would be too much hard to set up our own shop selling gba, or components...
and i am sure other shops would offer better services 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a cafeshop... mmm ... that would be much easier to do... but we have to hink about it ^


----------



## ent (Oct 14, 2003)

mmm, you don't seriously think some guy off gbatemp is going to sell you an incredibly cheap gba.

if you want one, go buy one. if you want one cheap, buy it second-hand, try ebay and the trading post.

we don't care that you want a gameboy.


----------



## alfre (Oct 18, 2003)

We could sell gbatemp stuff

cafeshop --> i can just walk to a cafeshop here in holland


----------



## jEEb (Oct 19, 2003)

good idea! i like this


----------



## Opium (Oct 19, 2003)

Selling gba stuff on gbatemp, hmm no. It wouldn't work at all and like most of you have said it's completely unnecessary. But I would like to see gbatemp selling gbatemp merchandise, like T-Shirts and Coffee mugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would be cool.
I can dream can't I


----------



## Luse (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey, that's a goog idea Opuim, I want my GBAtemp shirt now....

Or if there was a high quality GBAtemp logo that was big enough to print out on that iron on printer paper we could make our own...


----------



## Garageboy101 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey i got a suggestion that might help me and a bunch of other people. what if gbatemp had a shoping where u could buy gba/ gba sp ??? that be so fucking awsome and i need to buy a gba + a Flashcart ... soo..............


----------



## alfre (Oct 19, 2003)

QUOTE(Luse @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> Hey, that's a goog idea Opuim, I want my GBAtemp shirt now....
> 
> Or if there was a high quality GBAtemp logo that was big enough to print out on that iron on printer paper we could make our own...


That wasn't Opiums idea

But it's a cool idea! We could let Mole and Koekie make gbatemp logos. Then we print them and put it on the T-shirt.

But then we wouldn't make any money


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 19, 2003)

I seriusly would love a mug or a t-shirt... I think I saw this topic before...

Imagine this..
"Mum, have you seen my GBATemp trousers?" Says RayorDF.
"Yes, beside your GbaTemp Poster, under your GbaTemp T-shirt, alongside your GbaTemp underwear, and in your GbaTemp Bag, that has also your GbaTemp mug, pencil, rubber, ruler, paper....." Says RayorDfs mum.

- Rayor DragonFall -


----------

